# 21rs Overall Length Folded



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone measure a 21RS CLOSED for total length, hitch ball to bumper/spare tire. The Brochure says 22 feet but doesn't say if the hitch is included. Haven't picked ours up yet (still being made) but the question came up at a party last night. Just seeing if it fits in my driveway or on some other property we have use of when we aren't using it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Typically the measurements from the factory only includes the "box" length...meaning the trailer only. Add another 4' for the hitching and bumper and spare tire.

Are you trying to determine if this will fit into a driveway or a storage facility?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I just measured mine from the front of the tongue to the back of the spare tire.

With the Queen Slidle retracted, it is 23'-8". With the rear slide extended, it is 28'-8".

Dan


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks alot.............. Time to measure the driveway now.......
Merry XMAS everyone.


----------



## Colt3840 (Dec 21, 2006)

gerrym said:


> Thanks alot.............. Time to measure the driveway now.......
> Merry XMAS everyone.


That's it I measured it at the same. I think I read somplace the it was like 23' 9" in a flyer from the Mfg.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

gerrym said:


> Anyone measure a 21RS CLOSED for total length, hitch ball to bumper/spare tire. The Brochure says 22 feet but doesn't say if the hitch is included. Haven't picked ours up yet (still being made) but the question came up at a party last night. Just seeing if it fits in my driveway or on some other property we have use of when we aren't using it.


My '05 21RS is routinely noted as being 22.5 feet from tip of tongue to spare tire overhang of the rear bumper.

22.1' is the recognized closed length of the 21RS per Keystone.

My RV rental space is based on this number.


----------

